# [gnome] Remplacer metacity par compiz

## spider312

Salut à tous

Je cherchais (une fois de plus) aujourd'hui comment remplacer metacity par compiz (c'est à dire, sans utiliser fusion-icon qui lance compiz après que metacity ait démarré, solution que je ne trouve absolument pas optimale) et j'ai enfin trouvé qu'il fallait mettre le fameux export (export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/compiz) dans ~/.xprofile (j'ai trouvé des dizaines d'autres propositions sur le net ces derniers mois, aucune ne marchait, et les solutions avec gconf ne marchaient pas mieux ...)

Après, c'est le script /usr/bin/gnome-wm qui s'occupe de traiter cette information, et il semblerait que dans le cas de compiz, il le fasse très mal, puisque par défaut, il n'a pas l'air de marcher (pas de décorations de fenetres, impossible de déplacer les fenêtres même avec alt+click, pas de splash screen de compiz, etc.), j'ai donc un peu bidouillé le dit script (en remplaçant les paramètres qu'il ajoute pour compiz par ceux avec lesquels fusion-icon le lance, et le gtk-window decorator en dur par emerald), mais quand je fais ça, et que j'arrive enfin à obtenir que compiz se lance avec emerald et tout ce que je voulais, le splash de gnome reste bloqué sur "pannel" et mes icones de bureau n'apparaissent pas, la solution se résoud d'elle même après plusieurs minutes

une vieille entrée du bugzilla en parle mais rien de bien concret n'en ressort

Je vous le demande donc : y-aurait-il un moyen simple et propre (donc sans modifier un script qui sera écrasé à la prochaine update de gnome ...) de faire en sorte que gnome ne me charge pas metacity, mais compiz ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## jetboo

Essais de modifier "metacity" par "compiz" dans gconf-editor la clé "windowmanager" qui est dans desktop->gnome->session->required_components 

mais il se peut que tu n'ai pas compiz.desktop dans /usr/share/applications/  

```
[Desktop Entry], dans ce cas cree avec ca 

Type=Application

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Compiz

Exec=compiz-manager

# name of loadable control center module

X-GNOME-WMSettingsModule=metacity

# name we put on the WM spec check window

X-GNOME-WMName=compiz

# back compat only 

X-GnomeWMSettingsLibrary=compiz

# new gnome-session

X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=WindowManager

X-GNOME-Provides=windowmanager

NoDisplay=true

[Window Manager]

SessionManaged=false

```

----------

## tmasscool

installer fusion-icon et le mettre dans la session de gnome ?

----------

## spider312

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> Essais de modifier "metacity" par "compiz" dans gconf-editor la clé "windowmanager" qui est dans desktop->gnome->session->required_components

 Je n'ai pas le "répertoire" "session" dans "gnome", le créer aidera ou bien à priori si cette valeur n'est pas définie, elle ne sera pas lue ?

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> installer fusion-icon et le mettre dans la session de gnome ?

  *spider312 wrote:*   

> (c'est à dire, sans utiliser fusion-icon qui lance compiz après que metacity ait démarré, solution que je ne trouve absolument pas optimale)

 

----------

## Viannoche

Je ne sais pas si c'est propre et si c'est le comportement que tu attends mais tu peux toujours essayer ceci (avec l'export WINDOW_MANAGER) :

Dans /usr/bin/gnome-wm remplacer :

```

case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

  compiz)

    export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

    gtk-window-decorator &

    OPT3=glib

    OPT4=gconf

    ;;

  beryl)

    emerald &

    ;;

esac

```

par

```
case `basename $WINDOW_MANAGER` in

  compiz)

    export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

    emerald &

    OPT3=glib

    OPT4=ccp

    ;;

  beryl)

    emerald &

    ;;

esac

```

Pour moi ça fonctionne, mais je pense que c'est de la bidouille...  :Smile: 

EDIT : Bon ça fonctionne mais les performances sont nettement moins bonnes que lorsque j'utilise fusion-icon, je cherche pourquoi...

----------

## spider312

C'est aussi ce que j'avais fait, mais je redoute l'écrasement à la prochaine MàJ et de devoir re-passer une aprem à retrouver dans quels fichiers faut trifouiller et de devoir tout retester, j'osais espérer qu'il y aurait une solution plus propre, si il n'y en a pas, je garderais la fusion-icon ...

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas

----------

